# kdeinit

## ScolaBirra

Ciao,

stavo notando che il mio sistema mi ciuccia tanta memoria... se lancio il kde senza nulla, i miei 512Mb sembrano presi tutti a quanto dice top. In particolare mi mostra ben 9 kdeinit con ognuno qualcosa come 10-15Mb di memoria... E' normale o devo cambiare qualcosa alla mia conf?

Ciao

SCOLA

----------

## Ginko

Direi che e' assolutamente normale.

L'utilizzo della memoria fino al limite e' corretto, considera che il kernel e' perfettamente in grado di liberare la memoria all'occorrenza.

Altro discorso e' se vedi molta attivita' di swapping, ma con 512Mb dubito che il sistema swappi anche solo un poco.

--Gianluca

----------

## ScolaBirra

Effettivamente di base sembra non swappare, ma quando lo utilizzo normalmente swappa un po'... c'e' da dire che ci faccio girare delle simulazioni matlab abbastanza spinte in termini di memoria e mi chiedevo se quei kdeinit potessero essere tolti per avere piu' memoria per matlab...

Ciao 

Scola

----------

## bsolar

Non è detto che effettivamente ogni kdeinit usi la memoria che mostra, dato che potrebbero mostrare più volte la stessa per via di una qualche risorsa condivisa. Controlla con 'free' l'uso effettivo della memoria (quello nella seconda linea). Io con KDE appena bootato ho ~60-70MB usati.

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

fossi in te, andrei per un WM piu' leggero... qualcosa tra i vari *box forse o icewm. Lo so che sembra ridicolo con 512MB di ram dire cosi' ma le tue esigenze non sono quelle "tipiche" di un desktop... Se ti serve la ram non spreccarla su bellezze varie.

Ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

> fossi in te, andrei per un WM piu' leggero... qualcosa tra i vari *box forse o icewm. Lo so che sembra ridicolo con 512MB di ram dire cosi' ma le tue esigenze non sono quelle "tipiche" di un desktop... Se ti serve la ram non spreccarla su bellezze varie.
> 
> Ciao

 

Sicuramente aiuta, ma non troppo. Il fatto è che pur avendo il più striminzito dei WM devi sempre caricare Xfree, e il porco ciuccia molto...

Comunque meglio che niente  :Wink: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Beh, se faccio free ottengo:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513636     506776       6860          0      10944     252744

-/+ buffers/cache:     243088     270548

Swap:      1052216     101024     951192

```

non e' che me ne resti molta   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vabbe' mi accontento, o al limite appena vedo l'amministratore di sistema gli piango in aramaico per farmi dare qualche mega di memoria  :Wink:  ... devo dire che hanno le braccine abbastanza corte su ste cose...

Ciao

Scola

----------

## enx89

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Beh, se faccio free ottengo:
> 
> ```
> 
>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
> ...

 

In che condizioni ha fatto free?

Se l' hai fatto in condizioni normali non mi sembra molto normale. A parte i 250 MB circa utilizzati ( 252MB sono cached dal kernel), che mi pare un po' assai, ci sono 105MB di swap utilizzata!!! Quella si che e` troppa avendo 512MB installati.

Prova a fare free prima di aver lanciato X e poi rifallo con un WM diverso e piu` leggero(wmaker) cosi` vediamo di capirci qualcosa.

Ciao ENx

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Infatti, quel free e' a dir poco inquietante... per molte ragioni...

1) Che ci fai con uno spazio swap di circa un Gb?

2) prova free con e senza X, con KDE o roba piu' leggera

3) Quale kernel usi e quale scheda grafica? Ne ho sentito ed anche provato casini con drivers nvidia ed alcuni kernel (ck-sources per lo piu'). Consiglierei un kernel non troppo spinto verso i desktop (forse anche vanilla).

----------

## ScolaBirra

Beh, il free l'ho fatto durante una simulazione matlab con kde (non e' che posso interromperla per fare tutti i miei test... apena finisce ne faccio un altra e poi vi dico)... per il resto ho un kernel gentoo, scheda ati rage 128. Il Gb di swap l'ho messo forse incoscientemente per paura di overbuffer con le simulazioni... dite che posso abbassarlo (forse sono rimasto ancora ai sistemi in cui lo swap doveva essere il doppio della ram   :Embarassed:  )

Ciao

Scola

----------

## bsolar

Non è straordinario avere lo swap usato, e anche tanto, tutto dipende dall'utilizzo. 512MB di RAM sono tanti per un uso "desktop" ma possono essere sorprendentemente pochi per altri usi.

Prova a fare un free appena bootato il sistema senza Xfree, quindi carica Xfree senza KDE quindi Xfree con KDE. Non credo ci sia moltissima differenza tra Xfree con e senza KDE (credo al massimo una decina di MB, ma non ne sono sicuro).

Se ti serve RAM, cambiare WM può aiutare un pochino, ma io opterei per la soluzione finale: un secondo modulo da 512MB...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Anche perche' non prendiamoci in giro: 100Mb di swap possono anche non essere tanti considerando quello che ci fa girare. RAM NEEDED!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## enx89

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Beh, il free l'ho fatto durante una simulazione matlab con kde (non e' che posso interromperla per fare tutti i miei test... apena finisce ne faccio un altra e poi vi dico)... per il resto ho un kernel gentoo, scheda ati rage 128. Il Gb di swap l'ho messo forse incoscientemente per paura di overbuffer con le simulazioni... dite che posso abbassarlo (forse sono rimasto ancora ai sistemi in cui lo swap doveva essere il doppio della ram   )
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Scola

 

Ma scusa, da come hai detto le simulazioni matlab sono pesantissime, quindi mi sembra quasi giusto che usi tutta quella RAM  :Shocked:   :Shocked: . ripeto, fai il free in altre condizioni, come quelle consigliate sopra!!!!!

----------

## ScolaBirra

Ok la simulazione e' finita e ho riavviato il pc...

Allora, senza X il sistema da':

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513636      19204     494432          0       1728       8288

-/+ buffers/cache:       9188     504448

Swap:      1052216          0    1052216

```

con kdm mi da:

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513636      60152     453484          0       3592      33916

-/+ buffers/cache:      22644     490992

Swap:      1052216          0    1052216

```

e con kde lanciato mi da':

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513636     125152     388484          0       7648      54404

-/+ buffers/cache:      63100     450536

Swap:      1052216          0    1052216

```

Ora il tutto sembra ragionevole anche a me... cmq ora non mi ritrovo piu' tutti quei kdeinit che avevo prima   :Confused:   mah... grazie cmq

Ciao

Scola

----------

## enx89

Ohhh, adesso si` che i conti tornano!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao ENx

----------

